# ALCOHOL LEGAL LIMIT FOR RIDERS



## brendon (24 July 2008)

I was concerned to learn that there is no law for the legal amount of alcohol for horse riders,and therefore police cannot use the breathaliser to check for those over the limit,I was advised by the police that if they think that someone in charge of a horse appears under the influence then they could charge them if safety was the issue.I have been to lots of equine events and most seem to be free of riders under the influence,however the parades in Scotland including ride-outs and chases seem to have a problem with alcohol abuse while people are in charge of horses,I hope that defra can see about changing the law regarding drink riding and this would enable the police to enforce it


----------



## Ezme (24 July 2008)

I know you can get arrested for drunk in charge of a horse and drunk in charge of a carriage (it is a vehical after all) but i don't know whether there should be a limit or not


----------



## nikkiportia (24 July 2008)

Being drunk in charge of a horse is irresponsible, yes. But then so is being drunk in charge of a child, large dog etc etc.
Don't really see how you could limit it TBH, and what a waste of taxpayers money to go around breathalizing horseriders!
Anyone who is obviously drunk is indeed a safety issue and should be dealt with if in a public place or on a road, but I think that's about as far as it should go. Sorry.


----------



## Nickijem (24 July 2008)

A  ban on drinking and riding would rather ruin our pub rides though!
Me and a friend enjoy a Sunday afternoon hack where we call in on 3 pubs.  We drink a white wine and lemonade or half a cider at each pub.  I'm sure we would be over the drink drive limit but we are certainly still in control of our horses (who are very well behaved).
A ban would mean punishing everyone for the stupidity of a few.


----------



## Solveig (24 July 2008)

When you say 'alcohol abuse' - are these people falling over drunk or are they simply having a couple of drinks?

I think there are more important things to worry about re horse welfare than the odd numpty of gets steaming while riding. Hardly worth making a law around it.


----------



## chillidragon (24 July 2008)

I'd be interested to know how many accidents involving horses and cars involved riders that were over the limit. If it was a genuine issue that riders are putting themselves, their horses and motorists in danger then I absolutely do think there should be a drink riding limit.


----------



## Zoobie (24 July 2008)

There was a case at Redhill Mags I think last year where a man was was found guilty of being drunk in charge of a horse


----------



## little_flea (24 July 2008)

Be a lot worse if the horses were drinking. Watch out for fermented apples at the end of the season - a moose in Sweden got drunk on them and wrecked havoc in the gardens of a retirement community.

(sorry slightly of topic there...)


----------



## dwi (24 July 2008)

It would be slightly different to the level for driving though so it would be difficult to set a level. I don't drink and drive my car because its dangerous and I don't want my judgement impaired at all but I was actually much better at hunting last year after a glass of port half way around. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 When you are riding unless you are really drunk I don't think its a problem because a horse has a brain which a car does not. Daisy has a sense of self preservation and alot of common sense. I'm not saying that I would ride drunk either, its irresponsible, but its not the same as drink driving


----------



## maddielove (24 July 2008)

I recall someone up in scotland got charged (can't remeber what with) for getting very drunk an galloping round (and falling off) his big clydesdale around a golf course..

I have ridden whilst still being a bit drunk/hungover. A freezing cold haack was very sobering!


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 July 2008)

A few years ago a guy was nabbed by the cops walking his horse in hand down his road when drunk as it was a mode of transport (same as having the keys to your car, there is potential that you might drive, there was potential for him to get on the horse on a public road.)
Don't know if it came to court though.

Also, wasn't there a case of a Traveller getting done for driving his pony and trap while under the influence? I think he actually came to all his court appearances in the trap.


----------



## chillidragon (24 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I recall someone up in scotland got charged (can't remeber what with) for getting very drunk an galloping round (and falling off) his big clydesdale around a golf course..

[/ QUOTE ]Oh wow! One of my secret rebellious fantasies is to gallop round the full eighteen holes of a golf course - possibly under cover of darkness and wearing a stocking on my head. I'm not sure why, but when I see those beautiful, smooth, manicured greens and long, sweeping ranges I'm just gripped by an insane urge.


----------



## Serephin (24 July 2008)

Oh for gods sake - why don't we just ban breathing and be done with it!

life is supposed to be fun - people are getting far too ban happy these days!  There are always going to be feckless idiots, no matter what you do, you can't legislate for human nature - no matter how hard our government tries!


----------



## the watcher (24 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
A few years ago a guy was nabbed by the cops walking his horse in hand down his road when drunk as it was a mode of transport (same as having the keys to your car, there is potential that you might drive, there was potential for him to get on the horse on a public road.)
Don't know if it came to court though.

Also, wasn't there a case of a Traveller getting done for driving his pony and trap while under the influence? I think he actually came to all his court appearances in the trap. 

[/ QUOTE ]

He was probably charged with wanton and furious driving of a carriage, which is still on the statute books.

Interestingly there is no requirement in law for a lawful arrest in order to put somebody on an evidential breath machine - so if you were drunk, and arrested, and invited to supply a specimen (or two) this could be used but you could not be charged with refusing to do so in the horse scenario.

Practically though you could be charged with being drunk and disorderly - the horse would be merely incidental, if the level of drunkenness was high enough and the behaviour bad enough.


----------



## Donkeymad (24 July 2008)

Just imagine how upset Hunters would be if any alcohol prior to or during riding was banned. the Stirrup Cup is an integral part of a Hunt.  ( and the traditional hip flask!)


----------



## Daphnelia (24 July 2008)

NOt a ban, but if its proving a problem then a sensible limit might be an idea


----------



## Natch (24 July 2008)

I don't think is widespread enough a problem to invent a ban or legal limit, and I think it would seriously damage the fun we have on hunts/funrides/pub rides etc.

Having said that I knew somebody who regularly gots drunk when riding, they rode to the pub, got leathered and rode back...I worried because they rode back on the roads, but I worried far more because they then drove home.


----------



## chillidragon (24 July 2008)

Weeellll... I'm not sure if you're replying to me but my idea was 'limit' and 'if there is a serious issue'. Not 'ban' and 'regardless'.

Just a small point, but worthwhile noting.


----------



## frb (24 July 2008)

I need a drink to get on!


----------



## Natch (24 July 2008)

Are you replying to me? Because I wasn't replying to you?  
	
	
		
		
	


	











 urge to insert movie quote here- "You talkin' to me?"


----------



## chillidragon (24 July 2008)

This is all getting terribly confusing. I was replying to HippyNed... I think...


----------



## Nickijem (24 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh for gods sake - why don't we just ban breathing and be done with it!

life is supposed to be fun - people are getting far too ban happy these days!  There are always going to be feckless idiots, no matter what you do, you can't legislate for human nature - no matter how hard our government tries! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oooh well said Hippyned - we're banned from smoking, from drinking in the street, please don't ban my pub rides!!!!


----------



## conniegirl (24 July 2008)

I've been told i ride better when i'm tipsy!


----------



## Natch (24 July 2008)

I'll let you off then! 

BTW Purple Brandy looks good! Although put like that it sounds like an intoxicating liquor


----------

